# Starcraft 2 Beta key zu verschenken



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Hallo Leute ich habe einen invite für Starcraft 2 bekommen nur werde ich nicht spielen kann ich den herschenken ? Und ist das überhaupt legal ? 
Als beweiß habe ich hier 2 Screens von der MAIL die ich bekommen habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und hier noch eines 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier steht nichts von das ich den nur auf meinem Account einlösen 
kann 

was meint ihr ? 

Lg


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

öh sind die dinger nicht auf deinen battle net acc registriert?


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Nein das ist eine Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihr löscht meinen Post einfach so ^^. Ich fake nicht nur weil ich nicht so aktiv hier bin ^^ 
Na was meint ihr ? 
was kann das sein ? Fakemail vielleicht ?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

hast du n englischen account oder nen deutschen?


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Müsste deutsch sein


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

fakemail

weil blizz dich nicht auf englisch anschreibt wenn dun deutschen acc hast würd ich mal sagen :/


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht die Mail ist schon recht aufwendig für ein Fakemail oder ? Habe im internet von mehrern Leute gelesen die auch solche mails bekommen haben ich wollte halt einfach die Meinung von euch hören. Naja ich lass ihn halt verfallen.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

also ich bin bisher von blizz IMMER in deutsch angeschrieben worden (hab nen deutschen acc) da du auch einen deutschen acc hast ist es schon sehr verdächtig wenn sie dich jetzt auf englsich anschreiben :/


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2010)

Fake-Mail.
Es gibt direkt keine Beta-Keys, sondern die Beta wird, solltet man ausgesucht werden, direkt im eigenen Battle.net Account freigeschaltet.


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

hmm naja ich kann mich nicht einmal einlogen da ich keinen authenticator habe oder wie das ding heißt der aber einen code verlangt. Keine ahnung was das soll


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fake-Mail.
> Es gibt direkt keine Beta-Keys, sondern die Beta wird, solltet man ausgesucht werden, direkt im eigenen Battle.net Account freigeschaltet.



stimmt so denke ich


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich weiß woher das englische kommen könnte. Ich habe damals als ich den Account angelegt habe das alles auf der Englischen seite gemacht. Nur als land habe ich halt Österreich ausgewählt. 

was mich stuzig macht ist das ich einen 6stelligen code brauche den ich aber nicht habe da ich so ein ding nie mit meinem Account verbunden habe


----------



## Sukros (18. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich habe dir mal eine PM geschrieben, wäre nett, wenn du mir zurückschreiben könntest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2010)

Prepheus schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß woher das englische kommen könnte. Ich habe damals als ich den Account angelegt habe das alles auf der Englischen seite gemacht. Nur als land habe ich halt Österreich ausgewählt.
> 
> was mich stuzig macht ist das ich einen 6stelligen code brauche den ich aber nicht habe da ich so ein ding nie mit meinem Account verbunden habe



Kannst du mir bitte mal per PN schicken, welchen Link du aufrust, wenn du in der besagten Mail etwas anklickst?


----------



## Philipp1987 (18. Februar 2010)

Ach verdammter mist, bei uns hat niemand aus meinem Freundeskreus die Möglichkeit zu zocken, ich verzweifle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das genau nach der letzten Klausur und komplett frei für 2monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Sukros schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe dir mal eine PM geschrieben, wäre nett, wenn du mir zurückschreiben könntest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast pn


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Hmm was sein kann ist da ich auf der WWI 2007 in Paris war und da gab es glaub ich mal so eine Mail das man bei der Beta zu SC auch teilnimmt bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber das könnte sein oder ?


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

AHH das habe ich da gefunden 

*I received a beta key from a contest, promotion, or event other than BlizzCon. How do I access the beta?*

 We will be sending out emails with beta keys to winners along with detailed instructions on how to access the beta test. Players who receive a beta key via email will need to create a Battle.net account, click "Add or Upgrade a Game" in Account Management, and enter the key there. The beta client will then be available for download from within Battle.net Account Management.




Auf dieser Seite zu finden:


----------



## Philipp1987 (18. Februar 2010)

Hab dir auch nochmal eine PN geschrieben, vielleicht klappts ja mit der Beta wäre super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Du bist nicht der einzige der mir eine PN geschrieben hat ^^


----------



## warlord_7 (18. Februar 2010)

Wenn das kein Fake ist:

bin bereit summen zu zahlen,6er ICQ Uin's(wert von 10&#8364 oder 5 HoN Betakeys (je 30&#8364.


----------



## Philipp1987 (18. Februar 2010)

Haha ja ich weiß, kann ich mir vorstellen lol. Also bin dann auch jetzt ruhig hehe


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2010)

Es gibt *zwar Emails mit Keys*, aber es gibt auch die Möglichkeit: Wenn Ihr Euch bisher in Eurem Battlenet-Account für das SC2-Programm angemeldet habt und *als Beta-Tester auserwählt wurdet,* erhaltet Ihr an Eure (im BNET-Account eingetragene) Email-Adresse einen Hinweis, dass der Beta-Client nun verfügbar ist.
*
Noch ein Hinweis:
*Wenn Ihr eine ensprechende Email erhaltet, klickt darin keine Links sondern *surft das Battlenet direkt* an!!!!!! Das beugt Phishing vor. Am beste einfach direkt den Battlenet-Account checken. =)

Wir und die Moderatoren entfernen übrigens alle Gesuche nach "Accountsharing".


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Hast du meinen Post vorher gelesen wo drinnen steht wie man noch an keys kommt ? da Steht das wenn man zb auf der WWI in paris war auch eine chance hat so einen key zu bekommen


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2010)

Prepheus schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post vorher gelesen wo drinnen steht wie man noch an keys kommt ? da Steht das wenn man zb auf der WWI in paris war auch eine chance hat so einen key zu bekommen



Wer auf der WWI war bzw. auf der Blizzcon hatte einen Key dort begonnen, der dafür da war, dass man an der nächsten Blizzard-beta teilnehmen kann. Der kommt nicht per Mail, sondern den haben die Leute dort im Goodie-Bag gehabt.


----------



## Philipp1987 (18. Februar 2010)

Keys werden definitiv auch per Mail geschickt von Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prepheus (18. Februar 2010)

Ich war selber auf der WWi und habe die WOTLK Closed-Beta gezockt. Ich weiß nur das auf der Seite steht das es möglich ist auch so einen key zu bekommen. Vll verlosen die einfach so unter allen die mal auf so einem Event waren extra noch ein paar keys


----------



## Gwydion (18. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist nur ob die Intern nicht doch mit dem account verbunden sind.

Falls er den Key auf einem Event ergattert hat auf jeden Fall nicht , aber wenn er über Opt-In reingekommen ist garantiert


----------



## Philipp1987 (18. Februar 2010)

Definitiv kein opt-in sonst hätte er das ja nicht so per mail bekommen und in seinem battle.net acount wäre einfach SC2 beta drin zum runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2010)

Habs mal editiert: Es gibt wohl beide Varianten, mit und ohne Key.


----------



## Gwydion (18. Februar 2010)

Steht dein Angebot nicht mehr ^^ ?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

ok ich blick jetzt langsam nimmer durch

sind die keys jetzt an den battlenet acc gebunden oder nicht?


----------



## DarthAlexo (19. Februar 2010)

die einen zbsp von blizzcon oder contest gewinner kriegen nen key die sind frei für jeden b.net acc
die jenigen die nur glück hatten durch opt-in sind fix auf deren acc.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

kk danke dir


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Sind also Account gebunden und falls nicht denke ich das Blizzard gegen Sharing wär.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vasquish (20. Februar 2010)

hi steht dein angebot noch? würd echt gern spielen für die zeit wo du nicht kannst.
kannst dich ja mal melden!


----------



## xeqtr` (21. Februar 2010)

Okay, ich bin Jahre langer SCBW und WC3 Spieler, hab seit dem Annoucement alles mit verfolgt und wie nen Irrer auf das Game gewartet, keinen Key bekommen und bin jetzt der Verzweiflung nahe.

Falls dein Angebot noch steht würde ich ALLES für nen Key oder jemandem der mit dir shared tuen, wirklich ALLES.
Ich kann dir diverse Gegenleistungen/Sicherheiten sonst was geben, wenn irgendwer mir nen Zugang zur Beta verschaffen kann ( dadurch das er seinen acc mit mir shared, mir nen key gibt o.Ä. ) wäre ich ihm UNENDLICH dankbar, wie gesagt habe sonst auch Gegenleistungen.



MfG


----------



## vasquish (21. Februar 2010)

vll ist ja jemand hier, der seinen acc sharen möchte? der zB keine zeit hat im mom die beta zu zocken und den account solange teilt? oder schon die schnauze voll hat ^^

derjenige kann sich ja mal melden, bin dringendst auf der suche nach ner möglichkeit, das spiel mal zu spielen. können uns sicher einigen.

wie gesagt, nur sharing und auch nur solange, bis mein acc selber beta status hat^^
greets


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

Die vermehrten Fragen den Account zu teilen stoßen mir bitter auf, und um solchen Methoden erst garkeine Basis bei Buffed zu geben schließe ich hier ab.


----------



## Rezamm (6. März 2010)

push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

Solche Tauschaktionen sind hier verboten.

/reported


----------



## Maladin (6. März 2010)

Accounttausch und Verkauf ist lauit der AGB von Blizzard nicht gestattet. Daher schließe ich diesen Thread.

/wink maladin


----------



## Rezamm (18. März 2010)

Da heute ja nochmal Keys an die gleichen Beta User rausgegangen sind wollte ich hier nur kurz die frage loswerden ob mir jemand seinen zweiten Key geben würde ??

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen...

LG


----------



## Taschendieb (18. März 2010)

Verlose gerade einen Key in meinem Blog. Viel Erfolg.
http://tinyurl.com/ybkecwh


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Ich missbrauche den Thread einfach mal:
Da Blizzard heute die Beta-Tester mit der wunderbaren Funktion von "Invite a Friend" belohnt haben und man damit einen Freund seiner Wahl in die Beta einladen kann... Ist hier denn jemand rein zufällig, der seinen Invite mir spendieren würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (18. März 2010)

Mein Buddy-Key ist schon weg, sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revington (18. März 2010)

hoi,

falls jemand nem alten sc suchti ne freude machen möchte und einen key übrig hat, pm an mich bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezamm (18. März 2010)

Muss doch wohl noch jemanden geben der nen Key hat ?? Oder ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann pls an mich ne PM !!

PLSSSS DD


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Mein Buddy-Key ist schon weg, sorry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEEEEEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böser Teal! :X


----------



## Drydema (18. März 2010)

da hat blizz was echt gutes gemacht nu müssen viele nicht mit rnds im 2on2 spielen sondern können mit ihren kumpels zocken
aber falls wer noch einen übrig hat wär ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt einen zu nehmen :>


----------



## Freebrave (19. März 2010)

wer wäre da schon abgeneigt?

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch kein Glück genauso wie alle meine Kumpels so ds ich auch nur hoffen kann das mir wer nen Key schickt oder das es vieleicht nochmal ne Key Welle gibt wo ich dann auch Glück habe und einen bekomme.

Also wenn jemand einen Key über hat, würde mich sehr drüber freuen


----------



## GlücksZwerg (19. März 2010)

Jo, ich hätte auch ein großes need auf so einen Beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wenn einer ganz ganz nett ist (und es doch so etwas, wie einen Gott, oder wenigstens einen netten Menschen gibt^^) könnte er mir ja vieleicht den Buddy key geben *Hunde-bettel-blick*

habe nochma ne Frage: 
können eigendlich die, die nen Key von nem Freund bekommen haben auch nochmal einen Freund nen Key schenken?
weil dann könnte man hier so eine Kette bilden, und dann bräuchten wir nur einen Spender, der an einen spendet und der wiederum spendet an den Nächsten usw... (mit Liste natürlich)


----------



## Neon. (19. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ihr glaubt garnicht wie SEHR ich mir einen Beta Key wünsche. Ich warte schon seit 3Jahren auf Starcraft 2. Jede Artikel gelesen, jedes Video gesehen. ALLES
Es wäre sehr sehr sehr nett, wenn einer von auch gutherzigen Menschen mir einen geben könnte.

*Ich habe auch noch einen Heroes of Newerth Beta Key zum tauschen!*

also hier meine email: mixer_11@hotmail.de

Bitte befreit mich von meinem Leiden!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Neon


----------



## Freebrave (20. März 2010)

Einen Heroes of Newearth Key hab ich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand tauschen mag pm me ^^


----------



## Mucau (20. März 2010)

Hey buffed-Community
Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Starcraft 2 Beta Key. Hat jemand von euch den Invite-A-Friend Key noch?
Würde mich wirklich sehr sehr freuen, verfolge seit Anfang an alle SC2-Steams auf ESL.TV, habe aber bisher kein Glück gehabt einen Key zu gewinen.
Vielen vielen danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aaron


(Habe auchnoch 3 HoN keys zum Tauschen / verschenken)


----------



## Drydema (20. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/146927-starcraft-2-beta-key-gesucht/


----------

